# My halfmoon king betta



## Koiya (Aug 24, 2011)

This is my halfmoon king betta I got from petco. Currently he is alone in a 10g tank (which might even be a little too small for him when he's fully grown- he's ~3-4" right now, which is quite large). He occasionally (albeit rarely) will "flash" his fins and make the full halfmoon shape- it's awesome, but almost impossible to get a photo of!










I was originally at petco to pick up a female swordtail and had an extra 10g tank with a heater and an AquaClear filter at home. I saw him and sort of impulse bought him- but my brother has 3 other bettas who are all doing well so I figured why not!










Whenever I do maintenance in the tank, he sort of tries to swim between my fingers. It's cute but a little bit creepy.  He also begs like a puppy for food- I love his personality! He really seems to like moving between my Japanese Rush (Acorus Gramineus)... whenever he slightly touches one, the parts of the plant outside of the tank rustle!










He doesn't have an official "name" at this point, but I have nicknamed him Koi because he looks almost like a mixture between a regular betta and a koi. :wave:










I was wondering if I should give him any tankmates or not... does anyone have any suggestions on what might make some nice tankmates (if any?)? I'm worried he could attack little fish, but he might just be a gentle giant. :shock: Hopefully I'll get some more photos once I finish learning how to work my camera!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He's adorable! Such a funny face hehe!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

What a big, handsome guy!!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

GREAT PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!! hes so pretty and i love the gulp face ^_^ welcome to the forum and the rather addictive hobby of Bettas


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hes also dragon yes? being the thicker scaling


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

omg! gorgeous! he makes me want a giant even more!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I am sooo jealous!!

He is stunning!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aww! Wow! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful boy! He's so flashy


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

GORGEOUS!
You can get tank mates for him, but test it first, not all bettas are good with other fish, etc, ghost shrimp are like 30 cents at walmart, they are actually cute and help keep the tank clean
With a 10 gal, Im not sure how many fish you can have in it (is it fitered?) also, most fish need to be schools of at least 5... and many have HEAVY bio-loads
Plus, some bettas like to have their own place, no tank mates


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! He's amazing! I have way too many right now but that makes me wish I had room for one more!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

You have a very pretty boy there


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Those photo's are seriously AMAZING!!! Really clear, I think they couldn't be clearer if we were looking at the fish in real life.  Really great. And wow, that boy is AB worthy! Gorgeousss.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't get any tankmates. If you're worried about the 10 gallon being too small for him, why would you add other fish? I think he'd be happier by himself.


----------



## floridiansx (Sep 23, 2011)

*me want*

thats a very nice betta. i want it, sell me it.lol!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

he's super pretty, what a good find  and great photos, what type of camera are you using?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazing!!! He's gorgeous!! You're so lucky to have found such a beautiful one  Btw what camera did you use?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

He's very beautiful! ^.^ You took some great pictures too!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

wow, thats an awesome looking king male you found!!!!!


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW he def lives up to the name KING! hes amezing and huge!..how big to they grow to be>?


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!! Makes me want to get one!! Someday maybe  Gorgeous pictures too! What kind of camera are you using?? So detailed!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

> missm83 WOW he def lives up to the name KING! hes amezing and huge!..how big to they grow to be>?


they usually grow to 4", but some can be a little bigger or smaller.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful! :O


----------

